# new car!



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Look's slick. Congratz!


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

What did you pay for it?


----------



## k4okc (Feb 29, 2012)

You won't get any better fuel mileage ibet....because you will always have your foot in it trying to drift into the next corner....LOL:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hunter9837 said:


> What did you pay for it?


10500


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice, but as already stated, good luck not giving it a little pedal :wink:


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sick looking car, even if it ain't a truck or a jeep


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

sick looking rims


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bowtechman88 said:


> Nice, but as already stated, good luck not giving it a little pedal :wink:


haha trust me its tough to keep it at the speed limit


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

flynh97 said:


> Sick looking car, even if it ain't a truck or a jeep


dont worry i still have my truck too


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I bet that little cobalt hauls butt!
wish I had that kind of money, I'd go and build myself an old camaro with a 383 and a superchargfer on top of it!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

it moves for sure! this very well could be my last car after this is paid for everything will go into getting a 55 chevy pickup to restore and when that ones done it will be on to a 69-72 c10/k10 pickup to restore


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

gotta love the chevys!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

yep GM is all i have owned and it will always be that way


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the 67-72 chevys are so awesome, I'd like to build one of thenm or an 81-87 chevy half ton short bed 2wd and tub out the rear end on it, put some bigger tires on the rear with smaller ones on the front, throw a big 427 in it or a 383 w/ a supercharger and it'd be a sick ride especially since theyre less than 4,000 pounds curb weight unlike todays half ton trucks which weigh 5k-6k pounds which is where our 94's have a slight advantage since the curb weight on ours is around 4000-4200#.

but i'd still like to have a camaro, but for now I allready got a project sitting in my driveway which is my 94 chevy, I got most of it done for sure, it looks, sounds and runs great but I'm not quite done with it, not gojgn to do anything internally as of now but I got a couple reasonably priced and easy to do bolt ons/upgrades that I'll do, right now I'm saving up for new tires.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My next rebuild will be either a 57 Chevy half ton or a 67 Camaro or building a Nova 2 into a drag car. 

Jake


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> the 67-72 chevys are so awesome, I'd like to build one of thenm or an 81-87 chevy half ton short bed 2wd and tub out the rear end on it, put some bigger tires on the rear with smaller ones on the front, throw a big 427 in it or a 383 w/ a supercharger and it'd be a sick ride especially since theyre less than 4,000 pounds curb weight unlike todays half ton trucks which weigh 5k-6k pounds which is where our 94's have a slight advantage since the curb weight on ours is around 4000-4200#.
> 
> but i'd still like to have a camaro, but for now I allready got a project sitting in my driveway which is my 94 chevy, I got most of it done for sure, it looks, sounds and runs great but I'm not quite done with it, not gojgn to do anything internally as of now but I got a couple reasonably priced and easy to do bolt ons/upgrades that I'll do, right now I'm saving up for new tires.


yep it seems like there is always something else to do to one of your vehicles haha it seems never ending.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

You said rims and tires... dont most cars come with rims and tires??? LMFAO


----------

